# NEED HELP- Which Card To buy- GTX 1080/1070- ASUS MSI EVGA ZOTACT



## Arnab (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello everybody , 

Its Been a While I was thinking of upgrading my GPU . My current GPU being R9290, since last 3 years. I am looking for a shift to Nvidia this time  just for a change of taste. So I was searching different versions of 1080 and 1070 but there are few confusion which need to get cleared . 

1- Will it be wise to get a 1080 Founder version over a OC'd 1070.? *Affordability is not an issue.....*

i)If yes, then of which company will be it wise to opt? I was checking EVGA and it looked good to me ,only RMA is a bit long process"

ii) If NO then Which version of GTX 1070 should I opt? - I liked the *ASUS Rog Strix *and *EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB*. 

People said MSI have a LONG RMA Process and so do EVGA as I mentioned above. 
Zotact is having issues on the AMP and AMP extreme editions , market reports but I am not too sure about the AMP Extreme versions. *ANY ONE CAN CONFIRM?*

SO everything Boils down to , which card should I buy and Of Which Company...

 I would deeply Value Strong suggestions and Comments.. PLEASE HELP! 

Warm Regards
A.D


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 24, 2016)

If affordability isn't an issue, why not GTX1080? Any OC'd GTX1080 will be fine and I'd buy ASUS over MSI and MSI over Zotac!


----------



## ZTR (Oct 24, 2016)

Go with anything but MSI
They DONT have service centers here for anything other than thier gaming laptops  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 24, 2016)

Gigabyte G1 & Extreme are also good option to consider for gtx 1070/1080


----------



## Arnab (Oct 24, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> If affordability isn't an issue, why not GTX1080? Any OC'd GTX1080 will be fine and I'd buy ASUS over MSI and MSI over Zotac!



If I have to opt 1080 then I would prefer going for Founder edition.. Any Idea how EVGA will be? 





ZTR said:


> Go with anything but MSI
> They DONT have service centers here for anything other than thier gaming laptops
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Yeah Bro, I heard that. Thanks.


*More Suggestions Please!*


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 25, 2016)

EVGA is good. But AFAIK, there are no service centers in India. You better buy ASUS or some brand, which has some presence in India!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2016)

I personally prefer Zotac because of their 5 years extended warranty on all their cards. Two years out of the box and plus three years upon registering your card.

Also, very solid build quality.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2016)

Get either Asus or Gigabyte. I would have suggested Zotac for their extended warranty but the way supertron handling Zotac and Sapphire RMA tough days are coming for both brands in here.


----------



## Arnab (Oct 25, 2016)

furious_gamer said:


> EVGA is good. But AFAIK, there are no service centers in India. You better buy ASUS or some brand, which has some presence in India!



Hm, Then I have to go with ASUS..





Desmond David said:


> I personally prefer Zotac because of their 5 years extended warranty on all their cards. Two years out of the box and plus three years upon registering your card.
> 
> Also, very solid build quality.



I was fully planned to go with Zotac but I heard news of card getting collapsed in just few months on AMP versions , So I am giving a deeper thought to it. They have OC'd the card to an ultimate level which is not properly working on many due to some flaw of course. 

The warranty Allures me as well and I sell every card in 3 years to get a good price while selling so the 5 year warranty comes very handy to me...


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 27, 2016)

Arnab said:


> Hm, Then I have to go with ASUS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gigabyte Xtreme gaming series provides 4 year warranty and per Techpowerup GTX1070 Xtreme is the fastest/coolest card in the market


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

takemein said:


> Gigabyte Xtreme gaming series provides 4 year warranty and per Techpowerup GTX1070 Xtreme is the fastest/coolest card in the market



I can vouch for Xtreme series cooler. I have one of them and Xtreme series cooler is one of the best in the market.

Edit: Are you sure warranty is 4 years? I think it is 3 years only.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 27, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I can vouch for Xtreme series cooler. I have one of them and Xtreme series cooler is one of the best in the market.
> 
> Edit: Are you sure warranty is 4 years? I think it is 3 years only.



Just like Zotac, you need to register the card with them for the Xtreme Care extended warranty.
GIGABYTE  - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce® GTX 10 Series - GeForce® GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

takemein said:


> Just like Zotac, you need to register the card with them for the Xtreme Care extended warranty.
> GIGABYTE  - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce® GTX 10 Series - GeForce® GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming



Oh Ok. It is only for 1000 series and not applicable to 900 series. GIGABYTE GTX 1080 XTREME GAMING , WINDFORCE stack fan, 100mm X3, VR gaming experience, 16.8M RGB, GTA V, OVERWATCH, BATTLEFIELD 1, best gaming experie | Xtreme Gaming (GTX 1080 GTX1050


----------



## Arnab (Oct 27, 2016)

takemein said:


> Gigabyte Xtreme gaming series provides 4 year warranty and per Techpowerup GTX1070 Xtreme is the fastest/coolest card in the market



Hey , This is really nice, can go with this...... Been waiting for this you can say. I am very fond of Gigabyte and they provide some best RMA in market as far kolkata is concerned.  

Is it available in India yet?



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I can vouch for Xtreme series cooler. I have one of them and Xtreme series cooler is one of the best in the market.
> 
> Edit: Are you sure warranty is 4 years? I think it is 3 years only.



Thanks for the confirmation. But, Is it available in India yet?


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 27, 2016)

^ The link i shared is from Gigabyte India website, so it is safe to assume Xtreme 1000 Series card comes with Extended warranty.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 28, 2016)

Arnab said:


> Hey , This is really nice, can go with this...... Been waiting for this you can say. I am very fond of Gigabyte and they provide some best RMA in market as far kolkata is concerned.
> 
> Is it available in India yet?
> 
> ...




I have the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX1070 bought locally in August, to replace my GTX770(Zotac). I play Witcher3, DOOM, Project Cars, DiRT Rally and F1 2016 mainly. I have also registered for 4 year warranty. After registering, you get a warranty certificate in PDF.

I have not faced any issues on this card, except the O/C software called Xtreme Engine they provide is a bit buggy and causes the game to crash, so better to exit the app.

This is *THE *highest factory clocked GTX1070(out of the box). Its even faster than AMP!extreme and the MSI gaming Z(Clock to clock)
But I am unable to OC it further, even if I raise the clock speed by 25Mhz, it crashes the game. The so-called "OC mode" from within the Xtreme engine software app which increases the clock speed by 25Mhz and takes the memory to 8300Mhz, also crashes my game.

But even without the OC mode this card boosts to 1873MHZ(clock -- as per specs, but inGPU-Z, I can see it boosts to 2037Mhz clock speed when I am in game!! )and also has OC'd memory clock. This is really cool. The max temps I have seen on the card is 71 Degrees C which is good enough.
I would definitely recommend this card to anyone who is in the market for GTX1070. The build quality is really top notch. The backplate has got a very nice finish to it.
Also, the ASUS STRIX ROG (~42K)which you are referring to is the stock clocked version, I have not seen the OC version anywhere on Indian e-retailers site.
Let me know for any more information on this card! Happy hunting


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 28, 2016)

Most of the GTX1070 hits the wall at 2050Mhz. 

But if Gigabyte's own software/OC mode crashes the game, try to contact the seller/SC and replace the card.


----------



## Arnab (Oct 29, 2016)

quad_core said:


> I have the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX1070 bought locally in August, to replace my GTX770(Zotac). I play Witcher3, DOOM, Project Cars, DiRT Rally and F1 2016 mainly. I have also registered for 4 year warranty. After registering, you get a warranty certificate in PDF.
> 
> I have not faced any issues on this card, except the O/C software called Xtreme Engine they provide is a bit buggy and causes the game to crash, so better to exit the app.
> 
> ...



Thats hell of a Good info I was looking for. Thanks man for such detail info, I think I am leaning in towards this Xtreme Gaming series now.  But I dont think the game should crash as you Turn on the OC mode in the APP, better contact the service centers without any further delay.  

 The Asus ROG is a Clocked Stock version? I thought it is a OC version .. Have to check again then . 

Considering the Gigabyte service , I am keeping this on my check list ..... 

*Waiting for some more reply*


----------



## Arnab (Oct 30, 2016)

quad_core said:


> I have the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX1070 bought locally in August, to replace my GTX770(Zotac). I play Witcher3, DOOM, Project Cars, DiRT Rally and F1 2016 mainly. I have also registered for 4 year warranty. After registering, you get a warranty certificate in PDF.
> 
> I have not faced any issues on this card, except the O/C software called Xtreme Engine they provide is a bit buggy and causes the game to crash, so better to exit the app.
> 
> ...



Hey, Check this out and let me know 

ROG STRIX-GTX1070-O8G-GAMING | Graphics Cards | ASUS India - I am talking about this version which is OC as I can see..


----------



## quad_core (Dec 13, 2016)

Arnab said:


> Hey, Check this out and let me know
> 
> ROG STRIX-GTX1070-O8G-GAMING | Graphics Cards | ASUS India - I am talking about this version which is OC as I can see..



oops, sorry for late reply. Yes, this seems to the OC one. I guess you must have already bought it by now, eh ? Which one did you buy?


----------



## Arnab (Dec 15, 2016)

quad_core said:


> oops, sorry for late reply. Yes, this seems to the OC one. I guess you must have already bought it by now, eh ? Which one did you buy?



No I havent bought it yet. I have to buy it from Flipkart only and thats where I am stuck as it doesn't have Gigabyte 1080 and neither Asus. 
I am getting a huge discount as I am having some offer coupons , so I have to use it and that can only be redeemed at flipkart as merchant. 

Now tell me whether to go with Zotac Amp Extreme or MSI Armour Edition of 1080.. There are no their option such as Asus or Gigabyte... 

I am really frustrated as I cannot go with Gigabyte....Please help me out


----------



## quad_core (Dec 15, 2016)

Arnab said:


> No I havent bought it yet. I have to buy it from Flipkart only and thats where I am stuck as it doesn't have Gigabyte 1080 and neither Asus.
> I am getting a huge discount as I am having some offer coupons , so I have to use it and that can only be redeemed at flipkart as merchant.
> 
> Now tell me whether to go with Zotac Amp Extreme or MSI Armour Edition of 1080.. There are no their option such as Asus or Gigabyte...
> ...




If you have only 2 choices , zotac and msi, then I would go in for Zotac because of their 5 year warranty. I have used both zotac (GTX 770) and MSI (GTX 460) in the past, and both of them were really good. 
Just a word of caution though for the Zotac AMP! Extreme. Its just too big card, and might not fit in some small cases. It wouldn't fit in my CM Storm Stryker as well !! 
Go to PCpartPicker site, select your card and select your cabinet in which you are planning to install the card. If it fits, the site will notify you that these parts are compatible and vice versa ! Btw you looking for 1080 or 1070? I thought you were looking for 1070.
OT : Last month I got a PS4 for myself, now I have to alternate between my gaming sessions.. on PC and on PS4 .. aah.. gamerlife


----------



## krish1997 (Dec 27, 2016)

don't go for 1080 if you just want to play games buy 1070 .even digit product reviewers claim they did not see much difference in 1080 and 1070 only 15-20 is higher in 1080 version


----------

